# Grass is Greaner or over??



## endingsoon (Sep 14, 2012)

Hello,

I have posted once before but will recap my situation. My husband and I have been married 6 years, have a 4 yr old daughter and he has two children from a previous mariage. I recenlty came to the realization I am truly not happy with him. I take ownership of some of our issues. We basically got involved with life and ignored each other for the most part. WE had sex but it was more a relase for him, never anything for me. He even mentioned that I wasn't 'into him' on our honeymoon. I'm afraid looking back that maybe I wanted the marriage and child more than I wanted him perse?? Now that I have brought up the fact that I am not happy he has said he really wasn't happy either...we have exchanged lists of issues with each other and have started marriage counseling. The probelm is I feel like the damage is done. 6 years of just existing with each other has taken it's toll and I have not attraction to him. I love his as my best friend and find it hard not to share little things with him each day but the thought of being intimate with him totally turns me off. We agreed to a separation but are in the same house. He is having a very hard time with this, keeps crossing boundries, wants to say I love you and try to kiss me. I have explainged to him I need space to figure out what I really want. I'm not sure if it is the grass is greaner syndrome, where I think I will find the emotional bond with someone else that I crave. I want to explain this to him without hurting him. I think I just need the time to be on my own and do my thing for a while, he will be free to do the same. When we first discussed a separation it felst like a weight was lifted off my shoulders, then the next day he started putting stipulations on the separation...no dating etc. I really thin I need to be truly free to see if indeed it is the grass is greaner or if I really don't love him anymore. Is that possible to do??? Help!!


----------

